# Can I use a 2-pronged run capacitor with this Bryant Air Condensor?



## dmmx3 (Jun 28, 2011)

I was told I could by a sales rep at Grainger, but after looking at wiring diagrams, and attempting instal, I am not sure.

The fan motor in my Bryant 127A (http://www.docs.hvacpartners.com/idc/groups/public/documents/techlit/wd127a-01.pdf) went bad, so I bought this replacement (http://www.grainger.com/Grainger/GENERAL-ELECTRIC-Condenser-Fan-Motor-1YJB5?Pid=search) with this capacitor (http://www.grainger.com/Grainger/DA...m_sp=IO-_-IDP-_-BTM_BTB05209020&cm_vc=IDPBBZ2)

So, after putting the new motor in place, i wired as instructed, but was left with some wires leading no where. The fan now works, but I am getting no cold air.

Any help would be great. Thanks in advance.


----------



## JJboy (Oct 12, 2010)




----------



## dmmx3 (Jun 28, 2011)

Thanks so much for the response and diagrams. This is what I did (i think). the motor has 4 wires.

one thing i possibly did incorrectly had to do with where i landed the white and black wires in the capacitor. those wires were bare on the end (no spades anchors - or whatever you called that), so i just stuck them through one of the holes in those squarish spade landings. One on the L1 side, and one on the L2 side.

also, one one of the wires i had to detach from the three pronged capacitor was a blue/pink wire that went into some plastic piece inside the unit. now that wire has no where to land? do i need it?

again, thanks very much.


----------



## JJboy (Oct 12, 2010)

dmmx3 said:


> Thanks so much for the response and diagrams. This is what I did (i think). the motor has 4 wires.
> 
> one thing i possibly did incorrectly had to do with where i landed the white and black wires in the capacitor. those wires were bare on the end (no spades anchors - or whatever you called that), so i just stuck them through one of the holes in those squarish spade landings. One on the L1 side, and one on the L2 side.
> 
> ...



You need to connect Black and Write to L1 and L2 ( contactor )
Can you post picture?


----------



## dmmx3 (Jun 28, 2011)

sorta hard to see here, but the black wire on the left goes to the L2 side, and the purple wire on the right goes to the L1 side. These wires come from the fan motor.

they both go into those brass square with the small hole through the middle. Im not really even sure they are in the right place, but i couldnt see anywhere else to put them.

I am not getting cold air, so i must have done something wrong. Also, i forgot to mention earlier, but the fan seems to be on all the time. i turned the breaker on and reinstalled the disconnect, and the fan motor turned on on the outdoor unit, even tho the AC was turned to OFF on the t-stat.


----------



## dmmx3 (Jun 28, 2011)

Here are two other photos i took:

1 is the old capacitor. there were three wires going in, including the yellow one which went to the contactor and the blue/pink one which went to some plastic thing inside the unit that was attached to copper pipe (some sort of pressure control?). These wires now land no where on the end that was on the capacitor.

The other photo shows the new capacitor with the two wires coming out of it. not sure if this helps...

thanks again for your help.


----------



## danny12122 (Jun 27, 2011)

*uh oh*

So using the capacitor u got for the fan was fine but u still need the old cap in there for the compressor. Try moving the purple and black wires to the opposite side of the contactor ( T1 and T2). This will solve the constant running problem. Now take the old capacitor and find somewhere to mount it in the panel. I like to use duct strap and self tapping screws to do this but if u don't have those don't worry it can just hang there for now but be sure to use electrical tape to cover the terminals on top after u have wired it in. Also be sure that it does not touch any other wire terminals inside that panel. Now take the yellow wire and connect it to the old capacitor exactly how it was ( connect from contactor to terminal on capacitor marked com) now take the blue wire and hook it up how it was (connect toterminal marked herm on capacitor). That's it, oh and if I understood right u said u just shoved the fan wires through the little holes on the brass thingy, well when u move them to the other side of the contactor use spade connectors. Hope all goes well good luck.


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

You removed a dual run capacitor. It also ran your compressor. Look at its rating if you still have it, and go an get another like it with the exception that the smaller value must match what your fan motor needs. And then wire it back in like it was.


----------



## dmmx3 (Jun 28, 2011)

i connected the two wires to T1/T2 instead of L1/L2, but then when i turned on the power the fan did not turn at all. I can hear a "click" as the t-stat is moved from off to cool, but no fan. so, i put them back to L1/L2.

i connected yellow and blue to old capacitor as instructed. i'll upload a diagram of what i have in a minute. However, it appears i am still getting no cold air.


----------



## dmmx3 (Jun 28, 2011)

Here is a diagram of what i have currently. symptoms are:

1) the outdoor fan runs constantly - as soon as power is brought to the unit
2) i am not getting cold air. (note that i was getting cold air before i replaced the fan motor)


----------



## clocert (Oct 14, 2010)

As mentioned, you need a dual capacitor(3 prong). you don't get cold air is because your compressor is not running.


----------



## dmmx3 (Jun 28, 2011)

I have connected the 3 prong as well, so shouldn't that work?

Also, is it possible the 3 prong dual capacitor is bad? could that have caused the original issue (fan motor getting power as it was hot to the touch but was not running.) ?

im going to go pick up a new dual run capacitor to replace both the old and new capacitor anyway.. i will know soon enough i suppose.


----------



## dmmx3 (Jun 28, 2011)

i picked up a new dual capacitor (3 prongs). i tried two things:

1) using only the 3 prong capacitor, i connected blue wire to herm, yellow to C, and brown to Fan. I capped the brown/white wire coming from the fan.

This resulted in the fan motor not working

i then tried:

2) using both the new 3 prong capacitor and the new 2 prong, i connected the blue and yellow into the new 3prong, and the brown and brown/white into the 2 prong. this resulted in the fan working, but no cold air.

im really at a loss here. any ideas? thanks so much.. it's hot!


----------



## JJboy (Oct 12, 2010)

2) using both the new 3 prong capacitor and the new 2 prong, i connected the blue and yellow into the new 3prong, and the brown and brown/white into the 2 prong. this resulted in the fan working, but no cold air.

you need to check the C from compressor


----------



## dmmx3 (Jun 28, 2011)

JJboy said:


> you need to check the C from compressor


what do you mean?


----------



## JJboy (Oct 12, 2010)

dmmx3 said:


> what do you mean?


Keep what you did in 2. The Fan is working. You have the blue to H ( cap ) now you need make sure the other 2 wires are connected at contactor.


----------



## dmmx3 (Jun 28, 2011)

which other two? the purple and black from the fan motor? they are connected to L1 and L2, as shown

I'm sorry if I am misunderstanding what you are asking me to look at.


----------



## JJboy (Oct 12, 2010)

dmmx3 said:


> which other two? the purple and black from the fan motor? they are connected to L1 and L2, as shown
> 
> I'm sorry if I am misunderstanding what you are asking me to look at.



Forget about the Fan. It's working. Since the compressor is not working and you already have the blue connected on dual cap ( H ). you need to check 2 more wires coming from the compressor. These 2 wires need to be connected on the same side of the contactor where the fan is connected.


----------



## dmmx3 (Jun 28, 2011)

JJboy said:


> Forget about the Fan. It's working. Since the compressor is not working and you already have the blue connected on dual cap ( H ). you need to check 2 more wires coming from the compressor. These 2 wires need to be connected on the same side of the contactor where the fan is connected.


Ok. The contactor is upside down I think. Ls are on the bottom. Ts are on top. 1s are on the right. 2s on the left. 

The yellow wire from compressor is on a screwdown connection at top right. The black wire from compressor is on screwdown connection at top left. 

The purple fan wire is on spade connectoon bottom right. The black fan motor wire is on spade connection bottom left. 

Is this ok?


----------



## dmmx3 (Jun 28, 2011)

one other thing i was just thinking about..

the old fan had a black spade connection that landed in the motherboard looking thing at the top. there is a postcard-sized circuit board, and at the top right of that there is a black plastic box with two spade connections. one is still plugged in (a thin black wire), and the other is empty. 

is this causing a problem? or is this ok?


----------



## JJboy (Oct 12, 2010)

I hope these help.


----------



## dmmx3 (Jun 28, 2011)

These do help, and thanks so much for your help and patience.

A couple simple questions:

you show the connections going to the T side? not the L side? does this matter?

Also, does the L1 (for example) apply to the screwdown connection as well as the spade connections on that side? Similarly, is this how it works for L2, T1, T2?


----------



## JJboy (Oct 12, 2010)

There are two wires coming in from outside that are connected to one side of the contact. The Another side of the contactor is for fan, compressor connections. :thumbsup:


----------



## hvactech126 (Nov 11, 2010)

L1 and L2 are the line volt side of the contactor coming from the house. T1 and T2 are load side of the contactor. Regardless of what it says on the contactor L or T.


----------



## dmmx3 (Jun 28, 2011)

I confirmed that I have this wired per your 2nd diagram. I still am getting no cold air.

The spade connection that is no longer in the circuit board? is that significant?


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

look at the wiring diagram on the panel, and follow it, and wire the new dual up as it shows.


----------

